# black 350z custom in Ma.



## tricklidz (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm new here...just signed up because I saw a 350Z on Rte 495 N from Cape Cod today around 2P.
It was sweet!
Black, many mods.
Anyone know who owns this vehicle?
Can I get some info on what it takes to make one like it?
TIA,
Steve


----------

